# Bamboo pen and touch: Pen writes while hovering



## haen33 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello. I just go a Bamboo pen and touch afew weeks ago. i take very good care of it and have never once been rough. recently it started acting up. not the tablet but the pen. whenever i try to move it by hovering, it selects/draws WITHOUT me touching the tablet. this is extremely annoying. i have been searching everywhere for an answer to my problem. of coarse i find others with the same problem but no solution!!! 
iv tried tweaking the pen AND tablet settings, nothing worked.
some people say to tap or hit the pen abit, or to change out the pen tip. nothing worked.
iv reinstalled the program many times, nothing worked.
im running out of things to try. please tell me there is a way to fix this...
a new pen is too damned expensive.
Anyone have this problem? anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I have never owned a drawing tablet but check to see if the end of the pen is pushed in/stuck.

If you got it just a few weeks ago you might be able to return it.

If its a reoccurring problem with many people call up the company and talk with them. they may issue a new pen for free.


----------



## haen33 (Aug 4, 2011)

Laxer said:


> I have never owned a drawing tablet but check to see if the end of the pen is pushed in/stuck.
> 
> If you got it just a few weeks ago you might be able to return it.
> 
> If its a reoccurring problem with many people call up the company and talk with them. they may issue a new pen for free.


it isnt the pen tip. believe me i tried that. i cant return it to the store i bought it from either. that warrenty was only 14 days. thats long gone. i may have to get in contact with the company.


----------

